# Toy Poodle - Average Weight and Breeders



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is top end of the toy range in the UK at just under 30cm/12", so would be considered oversize in the US. Her optimum weight, before she had to take steroids for liver failure, was around 4.25 kilos/9.5lbs, so I agree that 5lbs seems low for an oversize toy.


----------



## georginak (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes 5 is low for an oversize toy, my toy is small at 5lb/8"


----------

